# Where to buy a console?



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 26, 2014)

I am new to the site but have been lurking for some time now. I purchased a Lowe roughneck 1752 with jet tunnel hull. A friend of mine is getting a new motor and selling me his yamaha 50/35 jet. 

I plan to put a forward center console in the boat and possibly beavertail float pods. I found that the online store AK McCallum Co has a few consoles but I cannot find any other consoles besides this. 

Can anyone recommend a stand up forward console and where to order?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 26, 2014)

You could check on backwoodslanding.com I believe they have a couple. Also fish on fabrications a sponsor on here I'm sure could make you a nice one. Other than that craigslist has them periodically for sale or your local marina? Just a couple to think about.


----------



## jhunter1 (Dec 26, 2014)

I would check with your local marina. Mine has a guy that can make whatever you want fpr a decent price. They are gonna be pricey unless you find one on craigslost.


----------



## Djknyork (Dec 27, 2014)

Ebay usually has a few


----------



## lowe1648 (Dec 29, 2014)

Before you weld pods on run it. With a forward counsel and as lite of a motor you are putting on there you should not need pods. Standing and driving a jet will bite you sooner or later. All it takes is one unexpected hit and you either end up on the bottom of the boat or swimming. After a good concussion I rarely stand.


----------



## reedjj (Jan 2, 2015)

check out https://www.akmccallum.com

click on boat accessories at the top of the page.


----------

